# Visibility The Mississippi has arrived



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out yesterday (Wed.) made 8 dives close to shore within 9 miles. The mud is on the surface Vis on the bottom is down to about 10 feet and not much light. I would guess that offshore it's getting bad also. Looks like a bad summer with all this West current and flooding up North. Hope I am wrong


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

THE SKY IS FALLING. THE SKY IS FALLING. I just had to write it since i dont know where the cool icon is.


----------



## boonelane (May 19, 2011)

*Visibility*

I did two dives yesterday. The first was the Three Barges. Viz was about 15 ft. Second was near the pyramids off Ft Pickens. Viz 5 ft and plain nasty.

I hope this is the Mississippi, because that will dissipate over a few weeks, once the waters recede. However, most of what I saw appeared to be organic, white particles. I have never seen anything like it.

Comments?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING. THE SKY IS FALLING. I just had to write it since i dont know where the cool icon is.


Thanks for your helpful insight.....or NOT (must be a non-diver).....actually thanks Sealark, hope this stuff does not stick around.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, were you to the west of the pass?

Anybody know viz conditions to the east out deeper? Marmidor and I are considering an Oriskany trip Sunday.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was on the SW Edge yesterday about 25 miles West of destin and the water looked like yuck. Green with poor visibility from the top.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Ron, were you to the west of the pass?
> 
> Anybody know viz conditions to the east out deeper? Marmidor and I are considering an Oriskany trip Sunday.


No, I went down to the brass wreck and inshore from there. It's always clearer to the east than west. We dove the dutch bank last week and the vis was already around 10 feet then. I doubt it will clear up in the near future with all the water up North coming down the Miss. It will take an East current for a week to clear up.Here's the chicken little Icon for the guy that couldn't find it, Keep it we will surely need it in the future.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep, yall need to dive the rivers with me and learn what 18 inch viz is all about! Clay is such a candy azz.HE wont dive at night, wont dive unless its 75ft viz, I mean come on! I hear there pools are awesome this time of year! 

I just dove the Flint River and it was awesome...again, best water, clearest water, and although we didnt see any gators I know they were somewhere close. Found a nice Auriculatis tooth and a partial Zeuglodon tooth!!! It wasnt deep but a lot of fun and logged 10 hours BT! 

Anyone want to dive Blackwater, Im headed to MBT Today to drop off my tanks!!

STEVE


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats the info I needed. Thanx. If even at the edge that far to the east is tore up, the O will be the same, if not worse by Sunday.

Damn it man


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Clay-Doh said:


> Thats the info I needed. Thanx. If even at the edge that far to the east is tore up, the O will be the same, if not worse by Sunday.
> 
> Damn it man


Possibly not clay as deep and close to the edge that the O is it should be clearer. There is upwelling near the edge may keep clear water on her. I can remember the avaset being clear and divable when north areas were 0 vis. Go and post results.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I dove the russian freighter @ 8:15 Wednesday morning. The vis was 15 ft. I dove the born again at 11:30, and the top 30 ft, vis was clouded with some sort of white matter (looked like rain). After 30 ft (Clay will dig this) it opened up to 35-40 ft of vis. Small Triggers, schoolie AJ's, and LARGE Red Snapper, one nice Mangrove Snapper. We had a great day of diving. My buddy shot his second fish (first was a spade). His second (against my advice) was a 36 inch AJ. He nailled the shot, but didn't quite stone it. If anyone finds a titanium dive knife on the freighter, he would be grateful (case of beer) to get it back. The current was pretty brisk @ the freighter, and almost none @ the born again. Thermocline was layered- warm, cold, warm.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

I hit Penhall (sp) on Wednesday and vis wasnt bad at all. top water action was blowin up with Spanish mak ALL over the place. Current was terrible on both dives. Had plenty of trigger, a few small grouper and i think i might have taken all the sheeps (1). Warm all the way down to about 85 feet or so.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just came back in after two dives (Thurs) water was dirty could see 4 feet with a light at best on Freighter old bridge rubble was 1 foot. I think it will take at least two months to clear from all the Mississippi flooding water.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reports. We're really hoping that Sealark isn't right - but Im thinking he may be if things don't change. Gonna sacrifice some chickens hoping for a change in current and winds!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Make sure you post any findings. I,ll stay landlocked untill i hear some good reports. On second thought i hope i can stay landlocked...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ron, I was talking about lobstermans report. He was 25 miles west of Destin and out at the edge, which is what i was basing the O on. Am I missing something? I was thinking if dirty water made it farther east than the O, and out at the edge, then definately the O would be the same.

Great report Ian! That was a good story. Strange how faast the Freighter changed from your dive wed to Rons on thurs. Sounds like you guys barely missed it.

Any more input on the O Ron? Based on Lobstermans location? We all know I am a little navigatabley challenged...ha ha. Still a yankee


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well hurry up and clear that garbage out of there before I come into town to dive at the end of June.:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay like I said before The O will probably be clear the only way to find out for sure is someone posting or you going out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For what it's worth, we dove the Vandenberg today and the vis was a hazy 15-20'. They say the vis in Key West has been terriable lately and today was a vast improvement.

More reports to follow. We are diving the Vandenberg again tomorrow (Sun) and the Spiegel Grove on Monday.

P.S. We spotten 5 lionfish down around 150' today. We picked up a small polespear and plan to whack 'um tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Fort Pickens was about 5 feet vis today @ slack tide. I'll be spearing in Destin tomorrow, will post a report afterwards.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Went by MBT Divers today, to pick up my tanks. Due South Charters reported 65' vis on Oriskany today. Little choppy in the AM but layed down a little mid-day. Should be better for Sunday.
Talked to someone who went out about 9 miles......RIPPING current, bad vis.
I guess We'll try to go in the am, but plan on going out at least 12 miles, if not more. Hope it's worth the trouble, but .....you never know till you go!:wallbash:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Doug Hammock on the "H2O Below" also reported great conditions on the Oriskany - below the "muck" layer on top.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Got out today......Gulf got SOOOO calm it was like a lake! 14 miles offshore, 130ft of water east of pensacola pass : 35' vis 68 degrees on bottom. Lots of HUGE R. Snapper. Got some lobsters, and lots of video, will post later.
Also dove a spot about 11 miles offshore : 30' vis and more lobsters.
Never saw any muddy water, the water was green, and the particulate was organic not mineral. Whatever brown water WAS here isn't right now:thumbsup:.....but I'm glad no-one else was diving today, as we were able to clean up on lobsters!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Great news maybe onshore will get better soon. Heard the flooding was going down a little up north.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*tanks/Wallace*

We hit the Wallace and some tanks today and the viz was 30+. There was some crud floating through off and on, but all in all some good diving. The current was very mild and I second the slick water. It was nice.:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

We did two wrecks in Destin today. Vis on the first dive was about '10 and the second maybe '20. Were not too far offshore (maybe 1-3 miles) but visibility is usually five times what we saw. It was definitely unusual to have such low viz, even going through the pass at high tide, it was noticeable.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Video from the dive in Destin. The vis at the surface was fine, but at depth, less than ten feet. Notice the goliath grouper at 1:55


----------

